# Where ya from



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

Just for us newbies, where is everyone from and what is your martial art background.


----------



## KanoLives (Apr 8, 2003)

from Connecticut, and studying Chinese Kempo Karate


----------



## MountainSage (Apr 8, 2003)

I reside in Lostine, Oregon.  It's a town of 200 people in Northeastern Oregon.  I participate in WTF TaeKwondo.

Mountain Sage


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

I live in Chicago, Illinois. Currently studying Chinese Kempo Karate.


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 8, 2003)

Not only new blood, but also martial artists who post!

It's good to see y'all here and participating. Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Apr 8, 2003)

Kennett Square, Pennsylvania....the Mushroom Capital of the World!  

my main art is EPAK


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

Halifax, Nova Scotia. Parker Kenpo


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 8, 2003)

Austin, Texas

*Ed Parker's American Kenpo*

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 8, 2003)

Scottsdale, Arizona

14th Degree

American Kenpo Baby!  (bit o gou there)

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 8, 2003)

... and that is in the shade.
-MB


----------



## sma_book (Apr 8, 2003)

I live in Nashua NH and study EPAK

Hello!


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 8, 2003)

Hattiesburg, MS ( to likely be re-locating to Salt Lake City, UT in about three years ).

American Kenpo, AKKI ( 1st degree black )

Dabbled in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu ( love it ), FMA ( love it's edged ideas of combat ), six others I fell away from in the pursuit of Kenpo. 

( and I can eat Chinese buffet like nobody's business.....Conatser ain't got NUTHIN on me! )


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 8, 2003)

North central Ohio. :asian:


----------



## pesilat (Apr 8, 2003)

Live in Louisville, KY. Easiest way to find out about my martial arts is to visit my website at http://www.impactacademy.com

Mike


----------



## Elfan (Apr 8, 2003)

*feals compelled to point out you can just click on user profile for this info (asuming they provided it)*


----------



## pesilat (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> **feals compelled to point out you can just click on user profile for this info (asuming they provided it)* *



How true.

But you should probably look into that "compelled" issue. Could be a bad thing if you're commonly compelled to do things 

Mike


----------



## rachel (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm from ct and study chinese kempo too.


----------



## bahenlaura (Apr 9, 2003)

Wichita, Kansas
Tom Kelly's Kenpo Karate


----------



## molson (Apr 9, 2003)

East of Dallas Tx, Formerly from Ohio


----------



## Greggers69 (Apr 9, 2003)

I live in Eureka Ca.   Study American Kenpo Karate
Associated with the AKKI.  Havne't been doing for 
too long just  a couple of months.  :asian:


----------



## Les (Apr 10, 2003)

but l live in England, and I'm with the AKKI.

(Please note I'm NOT English, I just happen to live there)

Les


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 10, 2003)

I am known as 'The Queen of Pain'   and my other half is 'The Hit Man'.  Seig  and I reside in Wild Wickedly Wonderful West by Gawd Virginia..  Mr. Dennis Conatser  (Goldendragon7)  the 14th Degree, is our Instructor.

We are members of the Elite I.K.K.O.  

Tess & Seig


----------



## Mace (Apr 10, 2003)

From CT and a proud member of the AKKI!
Sean


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 10, 2003)

From Madrid, Spain.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 10, 2003)

I live in the suburbs (the South Bay) of Los Angeles, Cali. I train in WTF Taekwondo... :ultracool


----------



## kenpo3631 (Apr 10, 2003)

New Bedford, Massachusets, (currently in Bosnia). I study Parker Kenpo with Mr. Lee Wedlake Jr. from Ft. Myers, FL


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 10, 2003)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

Training in Mr. Ed Parker's American Kenpo

Representing the United Parker's Kenpo Club

Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## jules (Apr 10, 2003)

"Stacks", my husband, and I are from British Columbia, Canada where we own and instruct (mostly Stacks, since we also have 2 chilluns)Tracy's Kenpo out of The House of Kenpo Karate School:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 11, 2003)

I live in the "Backwaters," as Master Al likes to say. I do Tracy Kenpo, sometime ITF guy, and Yang Tai Chi, and serve as a punching bag for all the AK people on this forum.


----------



## Seig (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *serve as a punching bag for all the AK people on this forum. *


No, i wouldn't say that...no...not a _punching_ bag.....


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, i wouldn't say that...no...not a punching bag..... *



Maybe a _kicking_ bag?


----------



## pineapple head (Apr 12, 2003)

AKKI Kenpo.....South Shields - England.

Hi All.


----------

